# Group Buy: Dragon and Seiryu stone (aquascaping stone)



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Is there any interest out there for a group buy on Dragon or Seiryu stone? I've found this seller on TPT that sells by the lb ($3 USD for Seiryu, $5 for Dragon stone, random assortment) or specific lots and ships for a flat fee to the states depending on total weight. If at least 2 or 3 others were interested, I could organize a group buy and get it shipped to my PO Box in the states and bring it back across the border to avoid the ridiculous cross-border shipping.

Small "handling fee" of $4 per order to cover my costs. LMK if you'd be interested and we can get an order going.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd be interested in some dragon stone.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the website where we can check out the products?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

PM'd you guys


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Might be interested as well depending on cost


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a great deal for dragonstone. I've brought stuff back myself and you can see how much it is from places like Adana Forest. Dragonstone is something that simply is not available in Canada. The others you might be able to source locally, though not sure for how much.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

You're right tony. Last time I saw dragon stone in canada was at aquainspiration in markham. I was so tempted to bring some back, wish I did. They're quite nice and I love their contrast

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah Ray. If you can get them, go for it. When I was cleaning mine, it was loaded with dirt and clay. I wonder if that's maybe why you can't import it. I know there's restrictions in bringing up soil.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

My wife thinks I'm crazy but next time I'm in toronto I'm bringing an empty suitcase for them

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy but next time I'm in toronto I'm bringing an empty suitcase for them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


My wife already thinks we're ALL crazy.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonstone is $5/lb FYI.

Sales link here.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

I have around 50lb of dragon stone. 4$ ea lb or take all for 3$/lb.pickup in surrey


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

check out the stones here. i dont have pictures of those now but please watch this video u may see how they look like.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...ff-sky-blue-albino-guppies-145513/#post999081


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually king ed's do have them sometimes, I've got a few from them over the years and the dragon stones are usually located downstairs, outside by the koi tanks, on shelves. I've never seen big pieces of them there but definitely small and medium ones. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Philip said:


> I have around 50lb of dragon stone. 4$ ea lb or take all for 3$/lb.pickup in surrey


We could all share this if that's enough. I'm looking for smaller rocks though to fill a 9gal


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

wslam said:


> We could all share this if that's enough. I'm looking for smaller rocks though to fill a 9gal


Good idea. I need maybe 5-10 lbs. Anyone else looking to get in on this?


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Refer to sell all at one.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Philip

I'll be visiting his place either Friday or Saturday. Please let me know ASAP if you want some and *how much/many pieces*. If we have enough people, I can pick up the entire lot, otherwise Philip will have to deal with individual buyers separately, and some of you will have to travel to Surrey


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

i have some dragon stones to sell aswell at least 25-30 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrapping up this group buy as there seems to be plenty of local people looking to sell their stones.


----------



## tonanthony (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi I'm interested in seiryu stones 20-30lb worth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for your interest, but a few BCA members have offered their stones for sale (and at better prices), so I've decided to hold off for now. 
If you are still interested in something specific from a US seller PM me and we'll see if we can get something going again.


----------

